# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  tarif d'une adoption d'un animal de compagnie en fonction de la feuille d'imposition

## bea80400

bonjour
tout d'abord je me présente :chris de bretagne,en invalidité depuis 5 ans avec de petits revenus
si je me permet de publier cette demande,c'est pour simplifier l'acquisition d'un nouvel etre cher,à prix modique,car souvent,des personnes n'ont pas la possibilité de mettre 150 à 250 d'un seul coup,ce qui ne les empechent pas de les accueillir et de les choyer par la suite
pourquoi la spa n'etudie pas cette possibilité,sachant que les abandons sont souvent liés au départ en vacances,pour les plus aisés,alors que les familles modestes restent chez elle
j'aimerai tellement que les choses changent de ce coté là,et que ces petits etres ne soit pas un cadeau de noel,mais plutot un membre à part entière de la famille
si vous etes d'accord,soutenez ma cause pour que les choses bougent
cordialement
chris

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue Chris,

Même sans changer le système tel qu'il est à l'heure actuelle, à la SPA vous pouvez aussi adopter certains chats et chiens contre un don libre, un don de votre choix, ce sont les animaux en SOS.
Vous les trouverez ici :
https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animau...field_adresse=
En remplissant les champs concernant l'espèce que vous souhaitez adopter et le refuge, vous pourrez, je vous le souhaite, trouver un être à choyer que vous pourrez adopter dans ces refuges.
Il vous faut aussi envisager que les frais vétérinaires pour un chien ou un chat peuvent par la suite coûter assez cher, trouver un vétérinaire qui accepte que vous le payiez en plusieurs fois.

Vous pourriez autrement peut-être vous proposer comme famille d'accueil auprès d'une association de protection animale, il existe le système de famille d'accueil définitive dans lequel l'association prend en charge les soins de l'animal s'il en a besoin.

Sinon, ici-même, il y a également des personnes qui souhaitent trouver une nouvelle famille pour leur animal qu'elles ne peuvent plus garder.

Bonne chance dans vos recherches.

----------


## doriant

Bonjour chris. Bienvenu(e) sur le forum.

Les revenus ne sont étudiés pas pour l'adoption d'un animal, mais pour apprécier la capacité à assumer cet animal. Le prix demandé au depart, sert à couvrir les frais de mise en règle de l'animal, ce qui est normal d'autant que la spa ou tte autre asso a besoin d'argent pour continuer à oeuvrer.

Quand vous dites donc d'acheter a prix modique, parce que l'on ne peut sortir telle somme d'un coup, vous evoquez 2choses différentes, soit d'acheter a prix bas, soit d'etaler ses paiements. Pour le 1 je viens de vous donner les raisons plus haut du montant demandé. Pour le 2 biensur que de nbreux proprietaires st amenés a etaler leurs depenses, chez le veto. Neanmoins et j'attire là votre attention, chez le veto c souvent pas 150€ qui pose pb mais 450, 800, 3000€ car ca chiffre vite, il faut parfois aussi quintupler son budget alimentation si on passe du discount a de la nourriture médicalisée. Donc, on est d'accord que si ca coince deja pour sortir 150€, ca va pas etre aisé de s'endetter sur 2ans pr faire face a une ancienne facture, en priant pr qu'une autre n'arrive pas nespa. On peut se debrouiller en tps normal mais les soins et les medicaments faut de quoi les acheter quand le moment se presente. 

Pensez-vous que les abandons ne sont liés qu'a un pb de garderie ou de depart en vacances ? Le manque d'argent est une des raisons, des separations qui laissent sur le carreau, la naissance sauvage de chatons parce qu'on n'a pas sterilisé les adultes aussi. Je suis totalement d'accord avec vous que le salaire n'a rien à voir avec le serieux et l'amour porté à l'animal, neanmoins on ne peut pas nier les choses, si ya pas les sous pour gerer cet animal pourquoi une asso qui doit veiller à bien le placer en securité, prendrait ce risque supplémentaire à tous les autres de le voir abandonné, n'importe comment ou à revenir chez elle traumatisé une nouvelle fois ? Encore heureux j'ai envie de dire, qu'il ya cette etude pour essayer de réduire les risques, et qu'on ne place pas n'importe comment les animaux. Du reste, il est tjrs possible d'acheter un animal sur lbc, de recueillir un abandonné qui traine ds les rues, il y en a, ou d'oeuvrer pour les refuges.

----------


## phacélie

Je voudrais juste apporter un bémol à ce que tu dis doriant, selon une thèse véto datant de 2014 concernant les chats en refuge, seulement 4% des abandons seraient dûs à un manque d'argent.

----------


## doriant

C les abandonnants qui l'ont dit ? c un bemol pas une affirmation je sais, mais du coup qui dessert le propos et n'amene rien de bien je trouve. Les animaux c pas que les chats, mais bref tu sais quoi meme que ca concernerait que 2% en verité vraie, ca serait deja assez pr tenir compte de ce risque.

----------


## phacélie

Oui, c'est le motif donné par les personnes elles-mêmes.
Désolée, je ne me souviens pas avoir lu une étude faisant état des différents pourcentages des motifs concernant les abandons de chiens quelque-part, c'est dommage d'ailleurs parce que s'il s'agit bien ici de la SPA, elle ne demande à ma connaissance de justificatif de revenus que pour l'adoption d'un chiot ou d'un chien.

Un pourcentage si petit dessert peut-être bien l'utilité réelle de ce genre de sélection.
Rien ne dit comment une personne va utiliser son argent si elle en a ou être capable de s'en faire prêter, de créer une cagnotte ou de trouver un autre moyen peut-être si elle n'en a pas beaucoup.
Pourquoi ne demanderait-on pas aussi à ce compte-là de certificat médical pour vérifier que l'adoptant potentiel n'a pas déjà un terrain allergique par exemple, les abandons pour motif d'allergie étant beaucoup plus fréquents ou ne refuserait-on pas des adoptions à des gens jeunes au motif qu'ils abandonnent plus souvent avant 35 ans ( je ne souviens plus si c'est vraiment cet âge) qu'après etc...

Désolée encore si tu trouves que ça dessert le propos, c'est juste mon avis.

----------


## doriant

la question du % que tu disais "bémol", ca n'en etait pas un, nullepart g dit que le manque d'argent etait une raison importante/majeure / que sais-je, g juste dit que ct une des raisons, c la realité. Je sais pas d'où sort cette these, mais bien malin celui qui sait que les chatons issus de portée sauvage parce que les minettes ont pa été sté, que les chats abandonnés ds la rue (dont on va pas instiguer des raisons de leur arrivée là) et des chats retrouvés en fourriere non identifiés, bien malin celui qui va pretendre que c pas le manque d'argent a l'origine de leur abandon, là j'avoue que ca me depasse de telles affirmations ou theses. J'aime pas parler pr rien phacélie, si ton intervention c de dire que manquer d'argent n'augmente pas les risques d'abandon, soit. Sinon l'idée de verification d'allergie au chat, je sais pas si ce serait utile au sens où l'on peut en developper n'importe quand, par contre des assos ont le bon sens de refuser des adoptions ou des profils de chats, selon le rythme de vie des personnes, et leur age, parce que ca fait partie surement des risques aussi.

----------


## phacélie

Ouhlala doriant, si, c'était précisément juste un bémol (une nuance qui atténue) que je souhaitais apporter (pas lancer un débat sur les choix de sélection des candidats à l'adoption  sur un sujet de présentation) à ce que tu disais là :



> si ya pas les sous pour gerer cet animal pourquoi une asso qui doit veiller à bien le placer en securité, prendrait ce risque supplémentaire à tous les autres de le voir abandonné, n'importe comment ou à revenir chez elle traumatisé une nouvelle fois ?


Un animal adopté en association (ce dont il est question pour chris) comme la SPA est identifié et stérilisé, n'est-ce pas, donc pas de risque de portée et on peut remonter jusqu'à la personne qui l'a adopté, d'autant plus facilement si elle le ramène à l'association.
J'aurais dû préciser, pardonne-moi de l'avoir omis, que le pourcentage que j'ai cité concerne les gens qui viennent abandonner aux refuges.
Et, comme tu as rebondi 


> tu sais quoi meme que ca concernerait que 2% en verité vraie, ca serait deja assez pr tenir compte de ce risque.


et comme ce pourcentage est très largement inférieur à celui des personnes qui donnent pour motif l'allergie, je comparais avec vérifier à l'avance le_ terrain_ allergique des candidats à l'adoption pour _supposer_ qu'ils seraient susceptibles d'en développer une aux chats.  ::

----------


## doriant

Je connais pas les %, mais clairement c pas quantifiable, si des personnes abandonnent par manque d'argent, ont la presence d'esprit de le faire à la spa où elles doivent s'acquitter d'une amande, c je pense pas la majorité des abandons faute d'argent cqfd (et de conscience etc). je comprends pas ton propos phacelie depuis le debut, g pas envie de theser, quand tu me dis que le risque d'allergie par ex serait bien superieur pr rater une adoption pr manque d'argent, je pourrais te chercher une these sur le risque de defenestration reel pr souhaiter voire exiger chez certaines assos la securisation pr valider l'adoption... Non, ca n'a pas d'interet. Les risques sont là, tu employais le conditionnel mais c pas moi qui prends ces precautions de responsabilité financiere donc si les assos y attachent de l'importance c surement parce qu'elles l'entendent regulierement que "g plus d'argent pr le soigner, l'assumer". Biensur il existe des cagnottes et de la solidarité pr particuliers, tout comme pr des assos mais qui font faillite ts les jours et replacent du mieux qu'elles peuvent les chats chez d'autres ou en fourriere. c une realité et bon on peut fermer les yeux sur ce detail de budget disponible ou pas, comme pr tout le reste.

----------


## phacélie

Ici, il était précisément question d'adoption en refuge, peut-être de la SPA mais on fait encore souvent la confusion avec tous les refuges.
C'est pourquoi j'ai cité une thèse véto concernant les refuges, d'ailleurs tous les refuges ne demandent pas de frais d'abandon préférant que les gens y amènent les animaux avec tous les renseignements utiles pour les replacer au mieux plutôt que de les abandonner n'importe où.
Voilà, je ne trouve pas que ce soit sans intérêt pour ma part, c'est dommage mais on ne se comprend pas bien apparemment.

----------


## doriant

ben si c sans interet puisque depuis le depart je dis que c une realité et qu'il faut la prendre en consideration, tandis que pr toi soit c une vue de l'esprit soit c insignifiant donc ne pas en tenir compte. Après comme je disais ds mon premier message, meme si on est pas ok avec le "systeme" il reste des alternatives, et bien plus qu'a prix modique on peut meme recuperer des animaux gratos.

----------


## titia20090

Tout à fait d'accord avec Doriant 

Si on n'a pas les moyens de payer 150 euros d'adoption (pour un loulou identifié, stérilisé et vacciné : ce qui aurait couté beaucoup plus cher si on avait tout fait nous même), c'est illusoire de penser qu'on va pouvoir s'occuper correctement d'un chat, chien ou autre jusqu'à la fin de sa vie. 

Comme le dit Doriant, en 1 semaine de temps on peut se retrouver avec des factures de plus de 1000. 
Alors oui, dans ces cas extrêmes, on peut demander de l'aide, un prêt, un étalement etc. 

Mais si on commence à réfléchir sur comment faire pour payer 150 d'adoption, c'est mal barré. 

Alors certes, on PEUT devenir allergique, on PEUT se retrouver à la rue, on PEUT mourir du jour au lendemain. Mais là ce ne sont que des possibilités. 
Si tu n'as pas l'argent pour payer une adoption, ce n'est plus une possibilité, c'est un fait. 

On peut aimer les animaux et leur donner câlins, nourriture et eau fraiche tous les jours, mais sans un minimum de budget, on ne peut gérer aucune urgence, on ne peut même pas payer une nourriture de qualité (combien de gens nourrissent encore aux Friskies?)

Donc personnellement, je ne soutiendrai pas la cause telle qu'évoquée par l'auteur de ce post. 

En revanche, le système de FA voire de FA définitive permet justement de donner foyer et amour sans avoir les moyens de prendre en charge le reste. Donc le système est bien foutu je trouve.

----------


## doriant

Et qu'en pense le postant ?

Ce serait bien qu'il reagisse, personnellement g repondu en sachant pertinnemment que cette question souleverait des desaccords, post volontairement a ce but je sais pas, mais ca me rappelle une histoire de demande d'adoption de couple au rsa et etudiant ds un studio de 16m². Je note simplement que la question initiale n'est pas "est-ce que je peux y arriver, est-ce raisonnable compte tenu de mes faibles revenus", mais "faut que ca change". et là deja pr moi ya un malaise.

----------


## phacélie

> ben si c sans interet puisque depuis le depart je dis que c une realité et qu'il faut la prendre en consideration, tandis que pr toi soit c une vue de l'esprit soit c insignifiant donc ne pas en tenir compte. Après comme je disais ds mon premier message, meme si on est pas ok avec le "systeme" il reste des alternatives, et bien plus qu'a prix modique on peut meme recuperer des animaux gratos.


Accorde-moi la faveur de dire que tu ne trouves pas ça intéressant et non pas que ça ne l'est pas en soi, ne serait-ce que parce un étudiant en fin d'études véto s'est suffisamment penché dessus pour le trouver intéressant et l'inclure dans sa thèse.

Ainsi que de douter, personnellement, que de récupérer gratis un animal (donné sur un site de petites annonces ou par quelqu'un) qui ne sera potentiellement pas identifié ni stérilisé soit une bonne alternative ni :
1) pour des personnes qui n'auront peut-être pas les moyens de le faire au tarif véto public,
2) pour l'éventuel devenir de cet animal et de sa potentielle descendance s'ils se retrouvent en fourrière, 
3) puis, dans le meilleur des cas s'ils se retrouvent en assos, pour les assos elles-mêmes.


Quant à la nourriture, titia, je ne suis pas persuadée que les assos ou refuges puissent donner eux-mêmes de la nourriture dite "de qualité" et pour l'urgence, si on a trouvé un véto qui accepte l'étalement des paiements, ce qui n'est pas exceptionnel quand-même, ça reste possible.

----------


## titia20090

> Quant à la nourriture, titia, je ne suis pas persuadée que les assos ou refuges puissent donner eux-mêmes de la nourriture dite "de qualité" et pour l'urgence, si on a trouvé un véto qui accepte l'étalement des paiements, ce qui n'est pas exceptionnel quand-même, ça reste possible.


Sauf que le chat n'a pas vocation à passer sa vie au refuge…. 
Le refuge c'est un plan de secours… Il n'a pas de la nourriture de compet, mais il n'a pas non plus de canapé ni de jardin ni de territoire rien qu'à lui.  Entre une structure d'accueil temporaire et une adoption définitive, il y a quand même une grosse différence. 

Et encore une fois, désolée mais si on a besoin d'un étalement de paiement pour ADOPTER un chat (entre 150 et 200€), ça pue vraiment pour l'ensemble des factures à venir au cours de la vie du chat. 
Si tu as 1000€ d'exams à faire, tu vas étaler sur 2 ans?
Ben non…. Les vétos vont proposer d'étaler en 3 ou 4 fois grand max. Bref, clairement si on trouve ça difficile de trouver la somme requise pour adopter, ben on est bien dans le caca pour les frais vétos.

----------


## titia20090

> OK donc puisque adopter en assoc.n est pas gage de résponsabilité pourquoi critique tu quand je pense adopter via leboncoin?


A quel moment ai-je critiqué le fait que tu adoptes sur le bon coin ?

----------


## doriant

c bien que mam bo temoigne que la solidarité familiale existe, on n'a jamais nié le contraire, mais biensur que ca se passe pas tjrs ainsi, quand les parents st plus là pr assister leurs gosses et que la fratrie lui dit "merde, moi aussi g ma vie a gerer debrouille-toi". Eskil faut un temoignage de ces personnes, ou de personnes abandonnant leur animal cause a ce qu'elles n'ont pas reussi a l'assumer ni trouver de solidarité pr que la démo ds l'autre sens prenne tout son sens ? j'en viens à le croire puisque depuis le debut phacelie tu nies l'existence de ca, c marrant quand c ds le sens qui t'arrange tu t'en contentes largement; c ds ton premier message a mon attention de minimiser ce pb, comme si ca ne meritait pas qu'on s'y concentre. Donc je te repropose de regarder les stat de chute/defenestration d'animaux, pr estimer sil est logique et comprehensible que des assos refusent les placements à tt foyer non securisé. Qu'en penses-tu toi qui sais par ailleurs que bcp de logements ne st pas securisés et où il n'arrive rien de facheux ? ne peut(on pas appeler ca une precaution utile ? exagérée ? c 7% parait, prenons 7% comme une verité, ca te convient ? tu es prete a payer de ta poche la securisation d'un logement defavorisé ou tu penses que c à l'asso de payer ca aussi ?

Oui les assos sont libres de gerer comme elles veulent, et les particuliers aussi, qui a dit le contraire ? tu reponds encore une fois par l'opposé, c bien ce que je dis, c creux et ca ne fait rien avancer. les particuliers gerent comme ils veulent mais ds le cas d'une adoption dont l'asso est proprietaire, desolée mais ca passe par l'assentiment de l'asso n'en deplaise, de meme que si vous memes deviez placer un animal vs n'appreciriez certainement qu'on vous impose un candidat qui ne vous convient pas, et ce serait bien votre droit. Et pr réponse il me semble qu'on a le droit de dire nos preferences et ce qu'on pense d'une situation et si on estime ca bien ou pas, où est le probleme là, ct pas le sujet initial de savoir si on etait ok avec la requete ? c de plus en plus en tordu cette discussion et c empli de mauvaise foi. parce que moi ou titia, ns avons toutes deux admis que ct possible d'etre démuni et de prendre soin d'un animal, via la solidarité, les dispensaires, meme si l'on constate a juste titre qu'il n'y a aucune garantie de soutien et que c un risque et un manque de responsabilisation. En revanche de votre coté, nullepart, vous n'avez admis que oui ya des gens qui abandonnent par manque d'argent, à cause de trop de privations qui les gavent au pt de sacrifier leur animal en abandon ou négligence. NULLEPART si ca c pas la preuve de déni du phénomene... meme de mieux g lu que les pauvres n'abandonnent pas l'été, puisque raccourci a été fait que l'eté c necessairement depart en vacances et que "les pauvres ils partent pas". c bien connu les etudiants ils attendent d'etre en congés payés pr aller faire la bringue en stop. et c bien dommage parce qu'il suffirait d'admettre cette realité pr commencer a comprendre nos pts de vue ainsi qu'aux assos qui pratiquent ces regles. Heureusement que la spa a eu le nez plus fin pr monter des dispensaires parce qu'a vous lire ct limite pa necessaire en fait.




> Certaines personnes vivent uniquement de l AAH voire du RSA qui est encore plus bas,et certaines s en sortent


 oui donc merci de reconnaitre que c pas tlm qui s'en sort, donc eskon peut rentrer ds le sujet qui interesse a savoir de celles qui s'en sortent pas et veulent des animaux, ou pas ?

----------


## phacélie

Un faible pourcentage (manque d'argent) de quelque-chose (motifs d'abandons) ne veut pas dire que ce cas de figure n'existe pas, je n'ai certainement pas dit le contraire, à aucun moment.
Noter qu'il est faible veut juste dire que faire une fixation sur ce cas de figure ( abandons pour manque d'argent) pour prétendre avoir une réduction notable de ce quelque-chose est illusoire, qu'on se trompe de cheval de bataille.

De plus, en transposant, imaginons que ce soient des enfants abandonnés à la rue/ en danger de mort s'ils ne sont pas accueillis dans les structures, est-ce qu'on voudrait absolument que ceux déjà dans les structures y restent (au motif que les conditions proposées par des gens qui se proposent d'adopter ne sont pas absolument idéales) en laissant dehors ceux qui risquent encore la mort, sans états d'âme, juste en disant c'est triste mais tant pis ? 
On n'essaierait pas de faire tourner au maximum pour en sauver le plus possible, et même s'il existe ce petit pourcentage de risque pour certains d'être abandonnés de nouveau, au motif que ceux qui sont dans les structures appartiennent aux structures et voilà ?

Maintenant, puisque ce que je dis est sans arrêt déformé, caricaturé (et le sera encore après ce que je viens de dire, je n'en doute plus), est aussi déclaré sans intérêt, que les éléments que je mentionne sont une théorie fumeuse, que c'est la honte de défendre de tels arguments, que mon argumentaire est de pire en pire, que je suis de mauvaise foi, que je nie ceci, me contente de cela, que ce que je dis est ridicule, creux, que ça ne fait rien avancer... et j'en passe, que titia voudrait que je lui assure que je vais payer 200 euros par mois les soins de son chat qu'elle a déjà quand elle sera au chômage et que toi, doriant, tu veux maintenant que je paye la sécurisation des fenêtres...  je sature complètement de cette absurde et pénible échange qui ne mène à rien et je jette l'éponge.  ::

----------


## doriant

a aucun moment tu n'as reconnu que ce pb etait serieux, tu l'as minimisé oui en evoquant 4% une fois, maintenant tu confirmes que c un faible pourcentage, nous ne voyons pas les choses pareilles, de 1/ je pense que les % sortis d'enquete st sous estimés parce qu'on est loin davoir tout compté et que les raisons peuvent se cumuler pr se finir en abandon, l'argent ds l'histoire il concerne egalement les abandons pr les pb de comportement, et les departs en vacs, parce que ces pb s'amenuiseraient aussi avec l'argent pr financer un comportementaliste, un veto conseil, une pension (( c pas paskon part qu'on a forcement de la tune, c pas si evident )),donc faut pas separer tt comme ca, et meme que ce serait que 4%, a l'echelle des 4pattes sur le territoire tu realises le nbre de milliers d'animaux qu'il faudrait donc ignorer là ? moi je trouve que ca merite d'y faire attention.
Les precautions st prises pr garantir les choses au mieux, personne ne dit que ca aura une incidence sur les chiffres, d'ailleurs on ne les a pas, enfin moi je les ai pas, du taux de reussite de placement réparti par profil, ni meme du taux de frequentation des dispensaires. Par contre on peut l'esperer. Tout comme tu peux esperer que faire placer avec moins d'exigences un animal liberera une place aussitot pr un chat en danger d'eutha, mais c pareil tu ne sais pas si ca agit directement sur le nbre en fourriere, ou si ce sera un chaton, un depot de chat qui n'aurait pas été abandonné de suite si refus asso. la plupart des structures analysent leur situation avant de prendre un nouvel animal en charge et les possibilités ne se calculent pas ainsi :  1chat de moins a nourrir = 1chat de plus a accueillir, c un peu plus compliqué, tous les box st pas tjrs plein. Donc cet argument qu'on est pas sur que ca diminue, je peux le tourner aussi.

Je reconnais que c pas drole ces suggestions de payer pour untel ou telle chose, et pourtant c bien le souci. qu'on dise aux assos de reduire leurs tarifs selon le porte monnaie, de continuer a prendre en charge les soins, aux particuliers plus aisés que les adoptants démunis de les aider, pas de pb, mais qui ? qui sort les sous ? on dirait que ca tombe du ciel, qu'on en manque pas et qu'on sait le demultiplier ? on se demande pas là si l'argent qui va servir pr aider tel foyer il va pas manquer en accueil d'un autre chat ou en don pr sortir un chat de fourriere ? c le meme schema pourtant ?
le cheval de bataille c lutter contre les abandons, sensibiliser sur la condition animale, sur les besoins des animaux ((conscience de son devoir de maitre)), tt ce qu'on peut méconnaitre et rejeter des animaux (les maladies, les superstitions), lutter pr les sté, lutter pr le choix d'adopter, lutter pr soulever des fonds de diverses manieres que ce soit, et ne pas taire tte cette souffrance et les oubliés, en aidant aussi les refuges a les diffuser pr trouver des foyers. l'argent c le nerf, donc pr moi tant qu'on arrivera pas à en trouver, et qu'en plus on fragilisera les protecteurs par ce qui a été suggeré plus haut, on ne s'attaquera pas au pb de diminuer le nbre des eutha. parce que foyer fa/adoptant ou pas, si ya des sous peut tjrs yavoir des structures et des gens pr les accueillir, le foyer en deuxieme objectif. la structure je suis bien de ton avis que ca vaut pas un foyer, mais c deja un transit de securité ou on essaie tt de meme de choyer les animaux. c pas la panacée mais c je trouve la priorité n1, pas de bruler les etapes et de placer les chats ds des situations a risque.

edit : je n'avais pa vu ton rajout de passage avec la projection des enfants : a partir du moment où yaurait les structures pr les accueillir, et donc ecarter ce pb d'urgence vitale, non je ne souhaiterais pas qu'ils soient placés n'importe où.  d'ailleurs ds le contexte d'une urgence où l'on placerait n'importe où, ca comprendrait les foyers violents, alcooliques, pedophiles etc, donc certes si la priorité est de sauver une vie c bien, mais si c pr generer de la souffrance et des vies foutues en l'air, ce n'est pas satisfaisant au pt de le mettre en place sans chercher au prealable d'autres alternatives.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je confirme pour le Bon coin. Il ne s'agit pas que d'élevage clandestins, mais de particuliers, qui dans certaines circonstances, ne peuvent garder leur animal. Et c'est un très bon moyen de trouver un compagnon canin ou félin. On a remplacé les petites annonces de la boulangerie du coin, pour les dons de portées non désirées.

----------


## hayga

Il va de soit que je n achèterai pas un chaton,je l adopterai,bien sur s il est vacciné /pucé je rembourserai les frais vétos,je suis mème prète a payer la stérilisation de la maman.

Pour les motifs d abandon,ils sont divers et variés,départ en vacances,allergie soudaine,arrivée d un bébé,déménagement,arrivée d un nouvel animal,vieillesse,maladie,séparation,divorce et malheureusement le plus fréquent,celui qu on cache l animal a céssé de plaire on s en est lassé,le manque d argent peut aussi en etre un bien que perso je n ai pas eus ce cas.Mais il y a certainement plus de chiens et de chats euthanasiés pour manque de place en refuge qu abandonnés pour ce motif,enfin c est mon avis.

Doriant,je pense que quand elle parle des enfants,Phacélie ne veut pas dire placés chez n importe qui pédophile ou alcoolique,mais chez des personnes sérieuses et aimantes qui,peut etre,ne remplissent pas toutes les conditions draconiennes pour adopter en France,par ex un logement ne faisant pas exactement tel nombre de m2 ,ou dépassant la limite d age de 45 ans pour un bébé...

----------


## doriant

biensur qu'elle ne vise pas ces personnes là, mais ds un contexte d'urgence où tu bacles les choses et te prononces rapidement, ces personnes qui viennent en meme tps ne le diront pas qu'elles st irresponsables, ne seront ptetre pas en etat de coma ethylique qd elles viendront demander, donc la vigilance elle sera où, ds les rv multipliés, ds la pré visite du logement ? parce que dire vouloir aimer et caliner ca suffit pas comme cheminement personnel, ya bien des precautions a prendre tt de meme urgence ou pas, et mon exemple choque volontairement parce qu'il est en gravité pr un enfant le meme au ratio d'un animal, tombé sur un maltraitant ou un négligeant. On est tous ok pr dire que ca peut bien se passer, comme ca peut mal finir, et l'animal se revoir abandonné ou mal finir. est-ce que l'urgence justifie de leur faire courir ce risque, et l'echec etre consideré comme un alea ou un dommage colateral ? genre t'es une asso qui a placé 10chats, rentré 10autres voués à eutha,  et un qui disparait ds le tas ou revient en piteux etat pr avoir été mal placé. est-ce satisfaisant ? tu penses qu'une asso continue sereinement sa mission, a bacler pr faire les choses en chaine, parce que les captures c tt le tps, comme ca sans savoir si ses animaux ont trouvé le foyer qui leur fallait, sans se remettre en cause à essayer d'éviter les ratés ? enfin, ce st des humains eux avec, et s'ils essayent de faire au mieux, ils peuvent pas se mettre la pression a gerer tte la misere du monde non plus. Le coté je place un chat j'en reprends un je replace j'en reprends, ca devie,nt un n°, a la chaine et que ca saute, tu perds un jour a placer c un chat de mort, digere et continue. Enfin, je redis, montez votre asso, frottez-vous y.

----------


## superdogs

*Hayga et Mamandeuna*, à mon avis, les adoptions sur le bon coin ne font qu'encourager les propriétaires irresponsables qui refusent de stériliser, puisqu' "ils trouveront toujours quelqu'un..." sans compter que tout les "adoptants" ne sont pas emplis de bonne volonté comme vous (chatons/chiots jetés par la suite parce que "ont grandi", chatons pour alimenter les reptiles, chatons/chiens qui eux-mêmes deviendront des reproducteurs, parfois pour épaissir le compte en banque, bref,une chaine sans fin...), et je trouve ça bien dommage, quand on se dit proche ou faisant partie de la PA.

Bien sûr qu'il y a de bons adoptants aussi sur le bon coin, je connais un exemple, mais je crois que ce système entretient le sentiment de facilité "maintenant tout de suite", alors qu'une adoption par un asso, un refuge, une spa réclame un peu plus de réflexion, et où, à minima, quelques précautions sont prises quant au profil des adoptants sont prises, et des conseils donnés.

Je dévie un peu du sujet initial...mais ça a le mérite d'apporter un peu de variété  ::

----------


## phacélie

> Doriant,je pense que quand elle parle des enfants,Phacélie ne veut pas dire placés chez n importe qui (...)


 :: 




> je n'avais pa vu ton rajout de passage avec *la projection des enfants :* *a partir du moment où yaurait les structures pr les accueillir, et donc ecarter ce pb d'urgence vitale* (...)


 ::  pas plus qu'il n'en existe pour les animaux. 
(4 chats sur 10 sont euthanasiés en fourrière, sans compter ceux qui y meurent d'eux-mêmes et pas sûre que les chatons soient comptabilisés).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

superdogs, merci pour le souhait d'apporter un peu de variété  :: 

Je vois bien que ton message ne m'est pas adressé, cependant il m'a donné l'envie d'y réagir, j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas.

En effet, on pourrait/devrait se baser sur le principe de réalité qui consiste à prendre en compte les exigences du monde réel, et les conséquences de ses actes.

On pourrait donc dire que ton raisonnement (qui est celui qu'on tient habituellement ici sur le sujet) se tient.

Mais le monde réel est aussi celui qui est tel qu'il est, avec des gens qui ne stérilisent pas, encouragés ou pas (et si on les y obligeait, rien ne dit qu'ils n'abandonneraient pas leurs animaux) et qu'on doit par conséquent en tenir compte 


> quand on se dit proche ou faisant partie de la PA.


, pour la protection des animaux bien réels qui sont concernés.

Faudrait-il par conséquent laisser le champ totalement libre au cas de figure que tu décris 


> puisqu' "ils trouveront toujours quelqu'un..." sans compter que tout les "adoptants" ne sont pas emplis de bonne volonté comme vous (chatons/chiots jetés par la suite parce que "ont grandi", chatons pour alimenter les reptiles, chatons/chiens qui eux-mêmes deviendront des reproducteurs, parfois pour épaissir le compte en banque


 et écarter celui-ci ?


> Il va de soit que je n achèterai pas un chaton,je l adopterai,bien sur s il est vacciné /pucé je rembourserai les frais vétos,je suis mème prète a payer la stérilisation de la maman.


Sans compter qu'on pourrait dire que ça encouragerait ceux qui ont des animaux à placer et qui ne trouveraient pas à le faire par eux-mêmes à les abandonner ?
Que ces animaux se retrouveront donc peut-être en fourrière et de toute façon à grossir les rangs de ceux qui attendent justement une place en asso/refuge ?

Et ne peut-on accorder à ceux qui ont choisi de vouloir adopter en en asso/refuge (dont SPA pour retomber sur nos pattes quant au premier message de ce fil) qu'ils ont déjà fait pour la plupart d'entre eux un "travail" sur la notion d'adoption responsable ?

----------


## doriant

siii il y a des structures pr les accueillir phacélie, mais je pense qu'il n'y en a pas assez; tu dis depuis le depart qu'il faudrait que les places tournent mieux, donc pr toi ou g rien compris, c pas un pb de nbre de structures ou d'asso, mais de placement trop selectif. si maintenant tu admets qu'il manque des structures, en quoi bacler les placements va permettre de sauver tlm cqfd ? et les chats malades/blessés qui meurent ds les fourrieres, c pas le tt de les sortir faut encore avoir les sous pr les soigner, donc en quoi l'option "foyers démunis" va changer qqchose a ce manque d'argent pr gerer les factures veto ? c qd meme la question recurrente depuis le depart, où en sort l'argent ? parce que des assos qui poussent les murs, se laissent crouler sous le nbre, a entasser des chats, a en placer partout deja et multiplier les frais, yen a et qd elles disent pas non a un moment donné, elles finissent par couler, alors plus qu'avoir sauvé des chats de fourriere c tous leurs chats a l'arrivée qui st en danger, voilà ce que c de prioriser le nbre.

----------


## titia20090

Oh merde je croyais que c'était fini cette histoire!  ::

----------


## phacélie

Doriant, je ne souhaite pas recommencer à tourner en rond.

Je vais te donner mon cas en exemple mais d'autres l'ont déjà fait, alors je suis loin d'être sûre que ça te convainque.
Quand j'étais étudiante, j'ai adopté un chien en refuge (et j'ai récupéré un chat dont personne ne voulait),  il est évident qu'avec "tes" critères de sélection, ça a été un placement "bâclé" et que donc je n'aurais pas dû être autorisée à le faire.
Ce chien a laissé la place libre à un autre dans une structure qui existait déjà et ce chat n'a pas été laissé à la rue, ne s'est pas retrouvé en fourrière etc.
Et pourtant, ces animaux n'ont manqué de rien à ma connaissance, j'ai fait de mon mieux et je les ai assumés jusqu'à leur dernier souffle et ai tenté de mon mieux de les rendre heureux, comme tous les animaux que j'ai eu depuis.

----------


## superdogs

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> superdogs, merci pour le souhait d'apporter un peu de variété 
> 
> Je vois bien que ton message ne m'est pas adressé, cependant il m'a donné l'envie d'y réagir, j'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas.



Pas du tout ! mais je ne rentrerai pas dans le débat ; ma cervelle déjà bien fatiguée en ce moment n'y survivrait pas... ::

----------


## POLKA67

Pas tout lu sinon migraine assurée mais d'accord avec PHACELIE, je préfère un chat en danger à l'extérieur à l'abri chez une personne ayant peu de moyens mais qui veillera sur lui et fera le maximum, ne sera pas euthanasié en fourrière car peu de chance qu'il passe le step pour passer à la spa si pas totalement sociable ou alors rarement... 
La France détient le triste record d'euthanasies....
Un chat libre non stérilisé a une espérance de vie moyenne de 3 - 5 ans, j'avais le cœur brisé lorsque j'ai ramené chez le véto un chat qui a échoué sur le site de 2 de mes chats, c'est l'odeur de charogne qui m'avait fait ouvrir le dessus d'une niche, cou ensanglanté comme coupé, grouillant d'asticots, mon véto a dû le mettre dans une salle à part vu la puanteur, plus rien à faire, fiv en fin de vie, les reins avait triplé de volume, il avait la tête d'un vieux simba mais d'après les dents devait avoir dans les 5 ans... 
Pareil pour les chats croupissants dans les refuges de longues années, préfère les voir en sauvetage avec un tarif d'adoption réduit, la différence peut se faire en parrainage afin que l'association ou le refuge s'y retrouve dans les frais.

----------


## doriant

alors. phacelie comment le redire. Je n'exclue pas qu'on puisse faire le max en ayant peu de moyens pr bien s'oqp de son animal. seulement ca depend de quels pb on rencontre, t'as des animaux qui n'auront rien de méchant et d'autres qui chaque année vont te coûter un bras. T'as des gens qui vont tt mettre en oeuvre, etre aidés par la famille et d'autres qui ne chercheront pas. C tout, de la meme maniere que tu as denoncé l'existence de gens fortunés qui feront les crevards, quand d'autres paieront une fortune pr leur animal, c pareil, est-ce que c possible d'admettre les choses ds les 2sens ? je suis dsl si ca tourne en rond mais en revenir à ce point après 12pages c pas de mon fait. Donc tlm et ts les animaux st pas ds le meme schema, on fait pas une regle absolue.

vous faites quoi de tous les gens qu'ont des sous et qui aiment les animaux mais ne sont pa sensibilisés aux chats abandonnés ? n'ont peut-(etre meme jamais mis un pied ds un refuge ? ts les gens qu'achetent à droite a gauche, ou ne jurent que par la race elevée alors qu'avec un peu d'ouverture d'esprit à travailler ils pourraient seconder les assos ? les gens qui savent meme pas ce qu'est une FA, yen a ? on dirait que pr vous ya eu un genocide mondial et que ya plus que les gens a qui on refuse aujourdui des animaux qui peuvent en accueillir. Moi je prends volontiers la pire solution quand yen a plus d'autres a creuser avant.

@titia on fait le remake d'un jour sans fin  ::

----------


## hayga

Parce que tu crois qu une personne qui donne sans sourciller 150 ou 200 euros pour une adoption aura forcément 5000 euros a mettre quelques années plus tard si besoin d opération,de traitements couteux,de soins lourds sur le long terme?Dans ce cas fermez les adoptions aux personnes ne gagnant pas au moins 10000 euros /mois,n étant pas proprio de leur logement'un locataire peut se retrouver dehors a tout moment,il suffit quee son proprio décide de vendre),n ayant pas moins de 40 ans et un bilan de santé de moins de 3 mois nickel sans maladie chronique,n ayant pas le projet d avoir des enfants(allerdgie possible)...

Titia tu critique la longueur de ce post mais continue a l alimenter,faut etre cohérente

----------


## titia20090

Lol. Tu me fais rire avec tes histoires de cohérence!!!
Ça fait un bout de temps que je ne l'alimente plus comme tu dis. 
Ça a l'air de te faire kiffer de citer régulièrement mon nom pour balancer une pique, mais faudrait relire avant de poster n'importe quoi.... parce qu'entre ton délire sur le bon coin, puis là, t'es quand même souvent à côté de la plaque.....

----------


## doriant

> Parce que tu crois qu une personne qui donne sans sourciller 150 ou 200 euros pour une adoption aura forcément 5000 euros a mettre quelques années plus tard si besoin d opération,de traitements couteux,de soins lourds sur le long terme?Dans ce cas fermez les adoptions aux personnes ne gagnant pas au moins 10000 euros /mois,n étant pas proprio de leur logement'un locataire peut se retrouver dehors a tout moment,il suffit quee son proprio décide de vendre),n ayant pas moins de 40 ans et un bilan de santé de moins de 3 mois nickel sans maladie chronique,n ayant pas le projet d avoir des enfants(allerdgie possible)...


je rectifie, ds le remake on perdait pas des morceaux du scenario en cours de route.

On peut la faire plus courte : a partir du moment où on peut mourir demain, et la terre exploser aussi, on ne devrait meme pas s'emmerder avec des precautions, des conseils, des calculs ou des montants à payer/reclamer. on devrait meme vivre d'amour et d'eau fraiche, tant qu'il yen a. Si ca te convient j'abonde volontiers ds ton sens puisqu'aucun autre n'est possible.

----------


## Belgo78

Quand on a envie d'adopter un animal, on fait une demande puis on voit ce que dit l'assoc, y a largement moyen de discuter et de trouver des solutions avec toutes celle que je connais, mais les gens se braquent donc les assoc aussi, c'est souvent là la vraie sélection, bien plus que les moyens financiers.

Parce que les gens qui se bloquent comme ça, se bloqueront forcément pour juste dire qu'il n'arrive plus à assumer et ils n'auront pas la patience nécessaire au 3/4 des adoptions.

----------


## phacélie

> mais les gens se braquent


C'est à dire ?

----------


## hayga

Non Titia ça ne me fait pas "kiffer"ça m attriste,et de quel délire sur leboncoin j ai le droit d adopter ou je veux je pense,que ça te plaise ou non.Q
uand a etre a coté de la plaque,je te retourne le compliment.

----------


## titia20090

Mais tu ne comprends rien c'est pas possible...
On reprend plus simplement :
Tu m'accuses de critiquer le fait que tu adoptes sur le bon coin (je t'ai dit que je n'avais rien dit en ce sens), là tu viens faire chier juste parce que j'ai dit "merde c'est reparti", alors que toutes les personnes intervenant ici sont d accord pour dire qu'on tourne en rond. 
C'est en ça que je parle de tes délires....tu maccuses ou me critique  vis à vis de choses que je n'ai jamais dites, comme si jetais la cible que tu devais systématiquement contredire pr tout et rien. Là en l'occurrence, cetait juste pénible et inutile ta pique. 

Et ce qui est triste, c'est de te lire ressortir des trucs genre "Ben vu que tout le monde peut se retrouver malade ou à la rue demain vos arguments ne tiennent pas" au bout de tout ce temps alors que ça fait 1000 fois qu'on t'a répondu qu'il y a une nuance entre une possibilité et un fait actuel. 

Bref j'arrête là.... 
Autant avec les autres je ne partage pas forcément leur point de vue mais c'est intéressant de les lire, autant toi je pense que tu fais exprès de ne rien comprendre (ou alors c'est triste pr toi) et de ne volontairement jamais répondre aux vraies questions qui te sont posées pour ne te concentrer que sur de la merde... ta dernière "critique" en est la preuve.

----------


## Belgo78

> C'est à dire ?


Quand les assoc demandent telle ou telle condition pour adopter, au lieu de se montrer ouvert au dialogue, ils se braquent et sortent des "ok je vais voir ailleurs"

----------


## phacélie

Les gens n'imaginent peut-être pas que telle ou telle condition puisse être discutée ?

----------


## hayga

Titia me fait trop rire,je vais passer un dimanche hilarant,merci madame et pour info rassure toi je ne comprends rien non plus a tes diarrhees verbales qui n apportent rien au débat.

Ceci dit je cesse de polluer le post de Chris qui est venu se présenter et poser une quéstion des plus interessantes,j éspère qu on a pu l aider.

----------


## Belgo78

> Les gens n'imaginent peut-être pas que telle ou telle condition puisse être discutée ?


C'est à l'assoc après de lancer la discussion en fonction du dossier et de l'attitude de la personne mais y en a qui ne savent même pas attendre d'avoir la réponse de l'assoc. Enfin tout ça fait la sélection   ::

----------


## phacélie

Excuse-moi mais je ne comprends pas bien je crois ( cervelle fatiguée probablement comme celle de superdogs  :: ) ou alors là, pour moi, ça ressemble plutôt à une sélection de l'asso par l'adoptant que l'inverse.

----------


## titia20090

L'auteur n'a jamais plu rien posté nulle part, et Hayga a disparu aussi vite qu'elle était arrivée. 

La théorie du troll était probablement la bonne.

----------


## phacélie

Hayga est partie très récemment et elle a posté largement ailleurs que sur ce sujet.
Quant à l'auteur, son message était peut-être juste un test aussi, pour voir si sa demande pouvait être soutenue.
À moins qu'il/elle ne se soit pas sentie de participer à un débat où sa demande était si manifestement violemment rejetée par certaines.

----------


## titia20090

Elle a posté ailleurs en effet, mais la période de présence sur le forum était si courte que la question se pose quand même. 

Quant au postant, sa demande n'a pas du tout été violemment rejetée par certaines! (certaines = Doriant et moi j'imagine). 

Le débat a dérivé parce que tu as émis ton "bémol" sur les propos de Doriant… Et ça s'est donc tourné en débat entre elle, toi, Hayga et moi.  
Alors je ne pense pas que ça puisse justifier l'absence totale de réaction de l'auteur (que ce soit sur ce post ou sur un autre d'ailleurs).

----------


## corinnebergeron

Haut est manifestement quelqu'un d'autre d'ici. Pas la seule d'ailleurs. C'est pas grave ledebzt était intéressant.

----------


## phacélie

Je n'ai pas bien compris, corinne  ou tu veux dire qu'il y a des personnes qui ont plusieurs comptes ici ?

----------


## phacélie

> Elle a posté ailleurs en effet, mais la période de présence sur le forum était si courte que la question se pose quand même. 
> 
> Quant au postant, sa demande n'a pas du tout été violemment rejetée par certaines! (certaines = Doriant et moi j'imagine). 
> 
> Le débat a dérivé parce que tu as émis ton "bémol" sur les propos de Doriant Et ça s'est donc tourné en débat entre elle, toi, Hayga et moi.  
> Alors je ne pense pas que ça puisse justifier l'absence totale de réaction de l'auteur (que ce soit sur ce post ou sur un autre d'ailleurs).


Bah, non, je suis peut-être naïve mais personnellement je n'ai pas du tout pensé à un troll pour Hayga.

Il y a eu débat à partir de mon bémol, oui, même si ce n'était pas mon but d'en déclencher un. :: 

L'auteur ne voulait pas un débat, mais du soutien...

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui plusieurs personnes ayant plusieurs comptes ça arrive par périodes. Rien de grave d'ailleurs

----------


## doriant

G des antennes pr ca. et yen a encore d'autres. Non c pas grave c sur, mais perso il est pas question que je me prenne la tete sur un forum censé me detendre, meme que le debat soit important/interessant, pr des gens pas serieux ou honnetes à l'origine, donc quand je le sens je le dis, libre de me croire ou pas c pas grave.

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est sûr je ça n'est pas honnête mais au fond on s'en fout

----------


## phacélie

Autant j'ai bien remarqué qu'il y avait tout plein de "membres" avec des peudos bizarres et souvent très proches avec en prime la même date de naissance pour certains qui ne postent jamais (que font-ils ici ? Mystère, pour moi en tout cas), autant je n'ai rien remarqué du tout au sujet de membres actifs qui posteraient sous différents pseudos, dans quel but le feraient-ils ?

----------


## titia20090

> dans quel but le feraient-ils ?


Pour balancer un sujet polémique, pour abandonner un animal ou autre, pour parler d'un sujet perso type pb financier ou familial etc, et sans se faire "reconnaitre".

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ou attaquer une personne façon escadrille sans se faire bannir ... Pour s'occuper quoi.

----------

